
The Pentagon’s Biggest Boondoggles (less spending that wouldn't harm security) - pitdesi
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/03/12/opinion/20100313_Pentagonsboondoggles.html?hp
======
Montagist
Is the recent attempt to take the FBI Agile a valid response?

[http://gcn.com/articles/2011/01/11/ecg-problems-with-fbi-
app...](http://gcn.com/articles/2011/01/11/ecg-problems-with-fbi-approach-to-
agile.aspx)

